# Moving soon!



## nabb (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello all, 

My husband has gotten a job in Dubai and we are going to be moving in May. The company is providing hotel for us and our 2 little ones for two weeks. I have a few locations that I am really interested in and I am wondering how is the process for renting. In the states it takes way longer than 2 weeks to get a place. I really don't want to stay in a hotel with all our luggage.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It'll take longer than two weeks for sure. 

It'll take about a week for him to find somewhere at least, then pay the rent, get the lease registered with Ejari before you can submit your residency paperwork. 

It can be done but you would have to spend all your time sorting things out and all it takes is one hiccup.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> It'll take longer than two weeks for sure.
> 
> It'll take about a week for him to find somewhere at least, then pay the rent, get the lease registered with Ejari before you can submit your residency paperwork.
> 
> It can be done but you would have to spend all your time sorting things out and all it takes is one hiccup.


It should take more than 2 weeks, the flat could be available the first day but you need to have Visa stamped in your passport(6-7 working days), then open bank account(1 day) , then money is credited in your account(2-3 days), wait for cheque book(4-5 days) and then pay the owner and have Ejari and all the DEWA stuff(1 day).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Odds are you're being put up in a hotel apartment in a serviced flat. Not a regular hotel room.

But you should go back to the company and negotiate at least a full month in the hotel. When I first came to Dubai I was put up in a hotel apartment for three months and that was the norm back in the day.

It takes a long time to find a flat because that's just how it is. Need to have visa in place, bank accounts set up, local cheque books and all that.

Or is the company paying your rent on your behalf with the rental cheque coming straight from the company to the landlord? This is the best (and easiest) approach.

What is your housing allowance and what are the terms and conditions? You do have a housing allowance, do you? Is it payable monthly or a whole year in advance?




nabb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband has gotten a job in Dubai and we are going to be moving in May. The company is providing hotel for us and our 2 little ones for two weeks. I have a few locations that I am really interested in and I am wondering how is the process for renting. In the states it takes way longer than 2 weeks to get a place. I really don't want to stay in a hotel with all our luggage.


----------



## nabb (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks all for the replys

TallyHo- They are going to be paying for housing im not sure if it will cover all of it but I am willing to pay out of pocket. It is in the contract as annually.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

nabb said:


> Thanks all for the replys
> 
> TallyHo- They are going to be paying for housing im not sure if it will cover all of it but I am willing to pay out of pocket. It is in the contract as annually.


Dont forget the discount if you pay in 1 cheque upfront you can save some thousands.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I agree 4-8 weeks is more realistic in terms of getting moved in to rented place, assuming the residency process all goes smoothly. You also need to factor in potential delays with shipping or customs clearance (if sending your own furniture etc) or delivery times for furniture/appliances if buying new here.

Plan for a bit more time in hotel apartment, especially as you dont want to rush into a lease that's less than ideal because of the time constraint.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

nabb said:


> Thanks all for the replys
> 
> TallyHo- They are going to be paying for housing im not sure if it will cover all of it but I am willing to pay out of pocket. It is in the contract as annually.


My experience was a bit different. I arrived April 15 and moved in April 25 (I only spent two days looking, I knew I wanted to stay in the Marina). My company wrote the check to the landlord so I didn't need a bank account. The landlord was flexible and kept the power/water (DEWA) on in his name until I could switch it over (I paid it). 

I had a paperwork issue with my visa so didn't actually have residence until July. It can be done, but it seems I'm an exception rather than a rule.

*YRMV*


----------



## nabb (Apr 30, 2016)

Sunder said:


> Dont forget the discount if you pay in 1 cheque upfront you can save some thousands.


That is so good to hear! Do you have experience in this?
If I find something around 100,000 for the year do you have a rough guess how much could be taken off?


----------



## nabb (Apr 30, 2016)

I went from being so excited about moving to Dubai to really nervous and stressed about the whole process (


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nabb said:


> That is so good to hear! Do you have experience in this?
> If I find something around 100,000 for the year do you have a rough guess how much could be taken off?


5% - on a good day!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a FYI you'll really struggle to find a villa for 100K.

Your best bet is a 2-bedroom apartment in Dubailand. JVC, JVT, Sports City and possibly Motor City. 



Stevesolar said:


> 5% - on a good day!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

nabb said:


> I went from being so excited about moving to Dubai to really nervous and stressed about the whole process (


Hence the advice re taking your time and trying to get longer in a hotel, specially with 2 kids and husband presumably at work all day. sure you'll be fine, chill out and expect some bumps and delays


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> 5% - on a good day!


5% on a good day, at least 3% on a bad day.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> 5% on a good day, at least 3% on a bad day.


Nil on a bad day if the area is popular and they can be sure of renting quickly.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Just a FYI you'll really struggle to find a villa for 100K. Your best bet is a 2-bedroom apartment in Dubailand. JVC, JVT, Sports City and possibly Motor City.


Two bedroom in Motor City is AED 120K


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You've been MIA for a long time, madam.... I was beginning to wonder if you were leaving Dubai but I thought, nah, BedouGirl will be the last one standing long after the nuclear attack. 



BedouGirl said:


> Two bedroom in Motor City is AED 120K


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> You've been MIA for a long time, madam.... I was beginning to wonder if you were leaving Dubai but I thought, nah, BedouGirl will be the last one standing long after the nuclear attack.


Hahaha, I'm still around but, since moving to MC (loving it here by the way!), my spare time seemed to diminish to such an extent that I barely know where the day goes, hence I hung up my mod hat as I didn't feel I could dedicate the time to the forum that you lot deserved . I'm still dipping in and out for the odd read/post and I've now got thirty minutes or so to spare before I leave for the hospital to get my first cataract sorted (gettin' old hahaha) so I thought I'd have a quick read and thought it might help OP to know how much one probably needs to spend realistically in a reasonable area for a two-bed place. Thanks for noticing though TH, it's nice to know you guys noticed I wasn't around


----------

